# Griffin's No. 500 Cigar Review - Not what I was expecting from a Griffin...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

To start this off, I am a huge fan of the Griffin robusto and maduro. They are my go-to stogies and have nothing but good things to say about them...

Read the full review here: Griffin's No. 500 Cigar Review - Not what I was expecting from a Griffin...


----------

